# Conquest vs Hydroconquest



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi all..I am looking to purchase one of these two to keep me happy before I go and go and get myself an Omega AT. I don’t know when that will be so I am willing to purchase something below $1K. I love the look of Longines watches one of my favorite brands, so these two are on my list. I am looking at the Blue model and 39M of each. I am mainly looking for a watch as a daily, looks great if I want to change straps and one that can potentially be dressed up at night at an occasion. I’ve seen both in person and love both.

Would love your thoughts.


----------



## slippinjimmy (Oct 18, 2019)

I just bought my first Longines, a 41 Hydro, right before Christmas. I was shopping for everyone else, and just started looking at watches in one of the department stores. They had quite a few brands, but I've always admired Longines. I stopped to look at the conquest initially, but next to the Hydro it was an easy choice. I already have a couple divers, but the Hydro spoke to me. 

The quality is good, it has a very solid feel but also very wearable for a chunky diver. The bezel has a nice deep click to it, if your into that stuff, and holds it's position tightly. I can't wear it everyday to work, only because I'm in construction and am really tough on watches. Otherwise it goes on at all other times, it's a great looking watch. Is it accurate? I guess so, haven't timed it and probably won't, so as long as I'm not late to everything, it is good! I bought the black dial, and I think its classy enough to wear dressed up or my usual shorts and t shirt. I haven't changed the bracelet yet, so I can't comment on that, but...

The one criticism I have, is the bracelet. It is gorgeous, feels solid and comfortable except has very limited micro adjustment, I think 3 holes and no half links. I had to size it a tad looser than I would like, but that's it. Really my only complaint. 

One more thing, and I am gonna post another thread, is the date change. It seems to set differently than the manual instructs? Just the difference from turning crown counterclockwise in position 2 as opposed to the manual that says turn clockwise Hmmmm? Either way it works fine, I just need to find out whats up with that from another owner.

I am a big fan of Longines now, always had been but just from a distance. Owning my own, I am extremely satisfied with it, as a daily if I am not mixing concrete by hand or painting!


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

slippinjimmy said:


> I just bought my first Longines, a 41 Hydro, right before Christmas. I was shopping for everyone else, and just started looking at watches in one of the department stores. They had quite a few brands, but I've always admired Longines. I stopped to look at the conquest initially, but next to the Hydro it was an easy choice. I already have a couple divers, but the Hydro spoke to me.
> 
> The quality is good, it has a very solid feel but also very wearable for a chunky diver. The bezel has a nice deep click to it, if your into that stuff, and holds it's position tightly. I can't wear it everyday to work, only because I'm in construction and am really tough on watches. Otherwise it goes on at all other times, it's a great looking watch. Is it accurate? I guess so, haven't timed it and probably won't, so as long as I'm not late to everything, it is good! I bought the black dial, and I think its classy enough to wear dressed up or my usual shorts and t shirt. I haven't changed the bracelet yet, so I can't comment on that, but...
> 
> ...


Thank you.. great feedback


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Some folks seem to struggle with changing out the bracelet on the HC. I've never tried to remove mine.


----------



## ejhc11 (Jul 29, 2014)

This year I bought the Hydroconquest blue face automatic in 41mm and a Conquest VHP GMT with white face. They are both very nice looking. The Hydroconquest in 41 wears about 2mm lug to lug larger than the Conquest 41.

Both are well finished and for the price you’d think both Longines watches should cost more. It would ultimately depend on the type of sports style you prefer or need. One is 300m water resistant and the other only 50m. 

Both watches came with nice polished bracelets. And on the Hydroconquest with some effort I changed it to a nice blue leather strap. The Conquest I left it with the bracelet.

I’ve been happy with Longines and even got a Heritage Military this month.


----------



## nyy101 (Apr 26, 2019)

Stopped into a Bloomingdales today and took a look again and both and tried both on.

Both are gorgeous and it’s going to be a tough decision. I already have a blue Seiko diver so may be leaning towards the Conquest. I am lap weighing the two options against the Sinn 556 i b.


----------



## Leo72 (Jan 1, 2020)

Got myself a Hydroconquest for Christmas. Amazing watch, love the look. No cons from me, just pros. 👍


----------



## kraymehr (May 6, 2016)

looks great! good choice. i hope it brings you joy for years to come


----------



## BoselyBoo33 (May 22, 2020)

if i may ask...what mm dial size is the one on your wrist in the pictures? They have a couple different sizes of the same watch so it's a really hard decision for me personally whether to go with the 41 or the 44 mm


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)

I’d go with the Hydroconquest. The blue on the bezel stands out for me.


----------



## Noelandry (Nov 21, 2019)

+1 on the Hydroconquest


----------

